# ملفات صوتية للتحضير لشهادة ال pmp ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية



## أسامة م ز (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحب أن أقدم لكم طريقة ساعدتني بالتحضير للإمتحان ... وهي طريقة جديدة للتحضير لشهادة البي إم بي PMP أو إدارة المشاريع الإحترافية، وذلك من خلال الإستماع لمحاضرات على شكل لملفات صوتية يمكن تحميلها على الموبايل أو على أي جهاز صوتي صغير متل ال أي بود أو greative.

ساعدتني هذه الطريقة بالتحضير للإمتحان ومناسبة جدا لتوفر الظروف التالية:
1- عدم توفر وقت طويل للدراسة في المنزل بسبب ساعات العمل الطويلة
2- توفر وقت طويل خلال قيادة السيارة أو خلال التنقل بوسائط النقل
3- توفر أوقات أنتظار مهدورة أخرى، مثل الإنتظار أو المشي السريع
4- الجهاز الصوتي (او الموبايل) بمنتاول اليد دائما

يوجد عذر وحيد بهذه الطريقة وهي أنها مأجورة ولكن حسب تجربتي كانت الفائدة كبيرة جدا بالمقارنة مع ثمن الشراء.

وبعد أن أجتزت الإمتحان والحمد لله .... أستمع الآن إلى محاضرات مجانية على موقع السيد كوولينيوس فيشنر (هو نفسه مؤلف المحاضرات الصوتية المأجورة) وقد وصل الآن إلى أكثر من 130 محاضرة وهي عبارة عن مقابلات مع مدراء مشاريع ناجحين لمشاريع صغيرة وضخمة ومواضيع متنوعة من واقع الخبرة في إدارة المشاريع

بالرابط التالي ستصل للموقع وهناك ستجد شرح كافي عن الموضوع
ملفات صوتية للتحضير للبي إم بي

أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع مفيد لكل من يود التحضير لشهادة البي إم بي

أخوكم أسامة م ز


----------



## أسامة م ز (10 يناير 2010)

للتوضيح الموقع هو:
http://www.project-management-prepcast.com


----------



## المهندس نون (10 يناير 2010)

*[email protected]*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اخوتي الاعزاء:*
*اريد مساعدتكم حيث اني اعمل ضمن شركة للتشييد المباني السكنية وان الان في مرحلة استلام اسلاك الكهرباءولاحظة عندقيامي بعمل شورت سيركت لاحد المكيفات انقطاع التيار عن باقي الدوائر ولايرجع التيار حتي يتمالفصل من قبل مفتاح المكيف المذكور وارجو منكم المساعدة والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه*​


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أسامة م ز (3 سبتمبر 2010)

أعتذر من عدم صحة الرابط العلوي، أرجو أستخدام الرابط التالي:
http://www.pmguide.net/Recommended/areng/PMPrepcast.php


----------



## Jamal (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابورنيم (30 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس نون قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *اخوتي الاعزاء:*
> *اريد مساعدتكم حيث اني اعمل ضمن شركة للتشييد المباني السكنية وان الان في مرحلة استلام اسلاك الكهرباءولاحظة عندقيامي بعمل شورت سيركت لاحد المكيفات انقطاع التيار عن باقي الدوائر ولايرجع التيار حتي يتمالفصل من قبل مفتاح المكيف المذكور وارجو منكم المساعدة والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه*​




رايي تطرح النوضوع بقسن الكهرباء


----------

